# Jose Aldo cutting weight for UFC 129, worst nightmare of his life (Video)



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Video has been removed by UFC, sorry *






Don't know when UFC will post part two, so this will have to do for now 

Look terrible though :/

The fact that he somehow still managed to make weight increased my respect for this little dude by alot - and I was already a huge fan of his


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree. Aldo is a special talent. Personally I think he is going to give Florian a beating.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

This may explain Aldo slowing down in the last part of the fight, especially the 5th rd.

A brutal weight cut catches up to you, sooner or later, in one way or another.


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

Is he planning on switching weight classes any time soon or why did he build up muscle? That weight cut looks brutal and I agree that it might have affected his performance in the 5th.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Omg that looks so brutal. Mad props for going through that.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I hate seeing weight cuts like this. Especially Aldo, he doesn't need it to get a edge over his opponent. That drain ruined his performance in that fight, unless he was sick to top it off. These guys nearly kill themselves to stay a weight class down, it doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## usedrubber (Sep 30, 2011)

Am I supposed to feel sorry for him? He needs to stop being a coward and move to the appropriate weight class. 

The whole weight cutting thing is just stupid and they all do it which defeats the entire purpose of doing it.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

Video is "private" and can't be viewed


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Atras said:


> Video is "private" and can't be viewed


Damn, why would the UFC remove it?


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Too bad the video got removed. Any idea how much weight Aldo has to cut to make 145?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

usedrubber said:


> Am I supposed to feel sorry for him? He needs to stop being a coward and move to the appropriate weight class.
> 
> The whole weight cutting thing is just stupid and they all do it which defeats the entire purpose of doing it.


It's always hilarious how these obvious trolls come out of the wood works once certain members get banned.


----------



## usedrubber (Sep 30, 2011)

PheelGoodInc said:


> It's always hilarious how these obvious trolls come out of the wood works once certain members get banned.


I'm a troll because I state the obvious about a fighter? Maybe you should open your eyes and stop trying to bait new members into arguing with you.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

usedrubber said:


> I'm a troll because I state the obvious about a fighter? Maybe you should opened your eyes and stop trying to bait new members into arguing with you.


Oh there's no baiting. My response wasn't to you either so you can run along now... until your other name gets unbanned at least.


----------



## usedrubber (Sep 30, 2011)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Oh there's no baiting. My response wasn't to you either so you can run along now... until your other name gets unbanned at least.


I think you should run along before I report you to a moderator for disturbing the peace and repeated baiting.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Dear god run to the mods for what? I'm gonna request somebody to close this thread of mine since it has become irrelevant


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

usedrubber said:


> I think you should run along before I report you to a moderator for disturbing the peace and repeated baiting.


Disturbing the peace? LMAO. Gold. Pure gold.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Dear god run to the mods for what? I'm gonna request somebody to close this thread of mine since it has become irrelevant


No, don't. The UFC wouldn't put a video up just to take it down, it will probably come back up.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Intermission said:


> No, don't. The UFC wouldn't put a video up just to take it down, it will probably come back up.


I'll see in the morning, soon 1AM is here and I'll be asleep if everything goes according to my plan


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

usedrubber said:


> I think you should run along before I report you to a moderator for disturbing the peace and repeated baiting.


Disturbing the peace lmao, this is an internet forum not a ******* neighborhood.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

http://www.izlesene.com/video/jose-aldo-weight-cut-battle-part-1/4807943

Found this in Brazilian with subs.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> http://www.izlesene.com/video/jose-aldo-weight-cut-battle-part-1/4807943
> 
> Found this in Brazilian with subs.


Thanks for the link. I just watched it.

Thats insane how much that hurts.

I used to cut for wrestling in high school. I had no idea what I was doing and did everything wrong. I ate terrible all week and come time to cut, I had to wear trash bags and run miles before a weigh in. Then our matches shortly followed. No recovery day. It was terrible. That was just a 5-8 pound cut too. I can't imagine how much pain these pro's go through.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Thanks for the link. I just watched it.
> 
> Thats insane how much that hurts.
> 
> I used to cut for wrestling in high school. I had no idea what I was doing and did everything wrong. I ate terrible all week and come time to cut, I had to wear trash bags and run miles before a weigh in. Then our matches shortly followed. No recovery day. It was terrible. That was just a 5-8 pound cut too. I can't imagine how much pain these pro's go through.


Wtf does Anthony Johnson do I wonder?


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

this brazilian chick is fine as hell


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

Intermission said:


> Wtf does Anthony Johnson do I wonder?


WTF does Kenny Florian do?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Andre: You want to be a fighter? Then you have to make weight. 

Curious to see how they're able to rejuvenate within a day as opposed to say Edgar who's in his own weight class. 

We've all seen bad weight cuts...I think his trainers may be missing some other processes which we don't know about. I mean if Thiago Silva, Anthony Johnson, Brian Stann can all cut down 20+ pounds then there's probably a "trade secret" if you will out there to help ease the pain.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Andre: You want to be a fighter? Then you have to make weight.
> 
> Curious to see how they're able to rejuvenate within a day as opposed to say Edgar who's in his own weight class.
> 
> We've all seen bad weight cuts...I think his trainers may be missing some other processes which we don't know about. I mean if Thiago Silva, Anthony Johnson, Brian Stann can all cut down 20+ pounds then there's probably a "trade secret" if you will out there to help ease the pain.


Yeah, its called the Dolce Diet.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

It's called crazy, that's what it is. Frankie Edgar is the man for holding it down in his true weight class.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

The reason Frankie holds it down is because he isn't drained from the cut. The whole nonsense is completely insane, everyone should have to weigh in as they step into the cage that way there's no more weight cutting and everyone fights in their weight class and you see athletes in peak form instead of drained shells of athletes who just lost 20+ pounds and then tried to put it all back on the next day.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yah when I watch these fighters there's NO way they're in their designated weight class. It's like...man what the hell...isn't this the WW division...yet I'm staring down a 200+ pounder...haha! 

I still think an org should try the same day weigh ins to mix things up. You'd see a whole shift in weight classes.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Anthony Johnson is blowing up like a balloon at this very moment.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I wonder what that bath feels like. Aldo makes it seems like hell in a tub.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

You could see how bad of a weight cut it was at the Super 7 Q&A


----------

